# Thanks Alex, for feedback



## Prydogga (Dec 10, 2010)

Hope this isnt a repost, nor the end of Alex's changes 

Feedback in our mini profiles! 

Edit: I spoke too soon, correct sig alignment and text size! 

Edit 2: No I do not mean Alex as in myself


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 10, 2010)

Okay, this probably just should have been thanks for site changes, cos I just noticed more things....


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 10, 2010)

Right side adjusted Sigs, linked thanks list, flashing message notification. I'm sure there is more. Keep it coming Alex.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 10, 2010)

Board tested, Bostjan approved


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 10, 2010)

Also the thread listings have more than 3 pages linked beside the title.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 10, 2010)

Also, contributors such as yourself get a fancy bold link in your thanked link


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 10, 2010)

thanks Alex, that's pretty cool too!!

i 've noticed that we also have a different colour when we "thumb up" a OT !!!


----------



## teqnick (Dec 10, 2010)

Oh yeah. Things are starting to get all pimpsauce and shit.


----------



## Randy (Dec 10, 2010)

ALLL CHNGZ SUK LOL


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 10, 2010)

Now we can see that Prydogga has *ZERO* feedback. 

I do like the revert back to the old format, and the RE: at the top of every post was asinine.


----------



## Razzy (Dec 10, 2010)

Randy said:


> ALLL CHNGZ SUK LOL



[


----------



## Kr1zalid (Dec 10, 2010)

Razzy said:


> [


 


Anyway, I love the changes


----------



## Origin (Dec 10, 2010)

I really really like the return of the iTrader. Thanks dude. Definitely encouraging for me to contribute some cash.


----------



## Dan (Dec 10, 2010)

has been needed, nice to see some nice new changes! 

now bring back the lounge


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks Alex! Like all the other users, I appreciate you taking the time to help make this place even better.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks, now pry's assinine sig really sticks out


----------



## Randy (Dec 10, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> Thanks, now pry's assinine sig really sticks out


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 10, 2010)

Randy said:


>


----------



## Leec (Dec 10, 2010)

Yay. They're back! And my score is quite


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 10, 2010)

Leec said:


> Yay. They're back! And Mesh is a god


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 10, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> Now we can see that Prydogga has *ZERO* feedback.
> 
> I do like the revert back to the old format, and the RE: at the top of every post was asinine.



Quiet you! Classifieds are evil!  Nah, I'm working on it.


----------



## Leec (Dec 11, 2010)

djpharoah said:


>



Haha, dude, a couple of times people I know have told me I trade gear online an awful lot (I mean, I have just sold my entire rack this week, too hehe), I say, "no, nooooo, there are sick people on the sites I use who trade waaaay more than me", and I pretty much have you in mind


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 11, 2010)

Seriously, what the fuck Mesh? 66?!?!?! 

I don't want to see your ebay account


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 11, 2010)

Leec said:


> Haha, dude, a couple of times people I know have told me I trade gear online an awful lot (I mean, I have just sold my entire rack this week, too hehe), I say, "no, nooooo, there are sick people on the sites I use who trade waaaay more than me", and I pretty much have you in mind


I've seriously slowed down a lot since finding my guitars+rig.

I'm a "normal gear whore" there are guys on here/rig-talk that get/sell/trade gear before they even get it - those are the high end baller's. 


Stealthtastic said:


> Seriously, what the fuck Mesh? 66?!?!?!
> 
> I don't want to see your ebay account


There are soo many deals on here that I've forgotten about requesting feedback. Usually the other party forgets and it's happened quite a few times.


----------

